# Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten



## Superwip (26. November 2012)

*Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Beim Umbauen meines PCs ist (in ausgeschaltetem Zustand) eine "kleine" Menge frisches deionisiertes Wasser aus der WaKü auf die rechte untere Ecke des Mainboards (es handelt sich um ein AsRock X79 Extreme 4-M) getropft. Nach einigen Stunden trocknen inklusive regelmäßigem Föhnen hab ich den PC -mit Erfolg- getestet. Heute konnte ich ihn dann normal verwenden, mir sind keine Fehler aufgefallen bis er sich irgendwann plötzlich ausgeschaltet hat.

Seit dem lässt sich der PC nichtmehr einschalten; wie ich nach langem herumprobieren herausfinden konnte wird das Power-On Signal nicht an das Netzteil weitergeleitet; wenn man das Netzteil "manuell" einschaltet indem man PWR ON mit Masse kurzschließt startet der PC normal; abgesehen davon das sich der PC sich _nicht einschalten lässt_ scheint das Board keinen Fehler zu haben.

Ein Schaden auf der Platine oder irgendeinem Bauteil ist nicht zu erkennen.

Mögliche Fehlerquellen:
-Leiterbahn beschädigt (sehr unwahrscheinlich)
-IC (vermutlich Flipflop) der mit dem Tastsignal schaltet beschädigt (sehr unwahrscheinlich)
-Lötpunkte des IC defekt (kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen)
-Fehler am ATX Anschluss, Unterbrechung/Wackelkontakt des PWR ON Kontakts (sehr unwahrscheinlich, ATX Anschluss ist auch nicht nass geworden)
-??

Die Anschlüsse des Gehäusetasters sind jedenfalls nicht kurzgeschlossen, der onboard Taster funktioniert auch nicht, wenn der PC läuft und die manuelle Überbrückung zwischen PWR ON und Masse entfernt wird schaltet er sofort ab.

Hatte jemand von euch vielleicht einen Reperaturansatz oder hatte jemand von euch schon mal einen ähnlichen Defekt?

Ich will mir jedenfalls nicht wegen einem so "trivialen" Fehler für ~180€ ein neues Board kaufen...


----------



## Westcoast (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

warscheinlich ist durch das deionisierte Wasser ein kurzschluss verursacht worden. aber auch ein normaler elektriker wird da nicht viel machen können.
ich denke auf die schnelle das board zu reparieren wird sehr schwierig. sogar der hersteller drückt sich von reparaturen, 
weil diese mit viel aufwand/kosten verbunden sind. man bekommt meist ein neues board.


----------



## OctoCore (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Oder irgendwo gibt es noch eine feuchte Stelle... vor allem unter den Böden diverser Plastikfassungen mancher Onboard-Pin-Anschlüsse hält sich die Feuchtigkeit zwischen dem Board und dem Boden echt lange (über Tage), wenn man nicht alles beim Fönen erwischt hat oder das Board nicht gut durchgeheizt war.
Alternativ tut es wohl ein Kippschalter für das PWR-Signal an unauffälliger Stelle erstmal als Notlösung.


----------



## CryptonNite (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Ich würde einfach nen Schalter einbauen. Wenn das Board sonst i.O. ist, dann kann man das verschmerzen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*



> wenn der PC läuft und die manuelle Überbrückung zwischen PWR ON und Masse entfernt wird schaltet er sofort ab.


 
.......normalerweise ist es andersrum 

Bei konstanter Überbrückung von PWR on und masse geht er an und nach drei sec wieder aus.
Zum einschalten werden die Pins nur einmal kurz gebrückt und nicht dauerhaft kurzgeschlossen


----------



## Research (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Müsste irgendwo noch Wasser drin sein.

Empfehlung: 5h Backofen bei 60°C.


----------



## Westcoast (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

kann man inzwischen auch boards backen?


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Man backt Boards um sie zu trocknen....30 min bei 60° 

Mache ich laufend 
wenn ich benche bis zu 5x am abend 

Wie sollte ich sonst sowas wieder zum laufen bringen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Benutze mal einen Fön.


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Fön ist keine gute Idee ......damit bläst man nur das Wasser unter die Bauteile wo es dann immer noch ist 

Darum ja der Backofen


----------



## OctoCore (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Mir ist sowas auch schon passiert - und ich habe brav gefönt.
Aber von unten - also nicht auf der Bestückungsseite. Nennt man im Backofen wohl Unterhitze.  
Schön gleichmäßig durchgeheizt, ist auch alles relativ schnell verdunstet - auch das was unter den USB-Anschlüssen auf dem Board war. Die fingen nach 5(!) Tagen erst an zu spinnen.


----------



## Superwip (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Vielleicht wird es ja von selber wieder auch wenn mein "physikalischer Hausverstand" bezweifelt das da noch Wasser drauf sein kann, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke sind Wasserreste vielleicht wirklich die naheliegendste Erklärung, da das die schleichende Veränderung erklärt: mit der Zeit lösen sich Ionen der Metallteile im Wasser, es wird zunehmend leitfähig bis es irgendwann einen Kurzschluss gibt.

Leider bin ich jetzt ziemlich im Stress, bin gerade erst heimgekommen; vielleicht komme ich Morgen nochmal dazu es zu testen; testen ist leider garnicht nicht so einfach, da ich für Sockel 2011 nur einen Wasserkühler habe...


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

hi 

Ich empfehle dir das Board bei 60° eine halbe stunde in den Ofen zu legen.
Das wirkt Wunder..... du glaubst gar nicht was für ausgefallene fehler ich schon hatte nachdem ich kondenswasser beim auftauen nach dem benchen auf dem Board hatte.
Ich bekomme so eigendlich jedes Board wieder zum laufen


----------



## Westcoast (26. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

ich drücke dir mal die daumen, dass dein board bald wieder läuft. versuche es mal mit dem backen bei 60grad. truemonkey hat da ja viel erfahrung. wäre sonst ärgerlich bei einem 180euro board.


----------



## Research (27. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Umluft oder Ober/Unterhitze?

Würde selber Umluft nehme.


----------



## Superwip (27. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Ich würde sagen auf jeden Fall Umluft, die Wärme wird dadurch besser verteilt und die lokal feuchte Luft abtransportiert; ich werde es jetzt mal ausprobieren...

Update: Hat nicht funktioniert.

Auch der Start durch "kurzschließen" des Netzteils geht nichtmehr, das war aber schon bei einem finalen Test vor dem "Backen" der Fall. Es ist jetzt also (fast) komplett tot.


Der interne Power-on Taster funktioniert jedenfalls (wenn man ihn betätigt werden die beiden Kontakte des Anschlusses für den externen Power-on Tasters kurzgeschlossen, im Normalfall sind sie das nicht), außerdem liegt bei eingeschaltetem Netzteil -vermutlich korrekt- eine Spannung von 3,5V an. Da die "Kurzschließ-Methode" nichtmehr funktioniert bezweifle ich mittlerweile aber das das Power-On Signal der einzige Fehler ist; der Fehlerverlauf macht die Existenz mehrerer Fehler allerdings auch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Hm... noch irgendwelche Ideen?

Ich hab im Wesentlichen 2:

-(lokal) noch stärker erhitzen
Theorie: soll beschädigte Lötstellen durch Diffusion regenerieren (siehe klassisches "Backen" von GraKas)

-(lokal) mit destilliertem Wasser oder einer Organischen Flüssigkeit (Ethanol, Propanol, Polyethylenglycol, Öl,...?) waschen, eventuell auch in zwei Schritten mit zwei Flüssigkeiten, dannach gegebenenfalls wieder trocknen
Theorie: soll Verschmutzungen sowie eventuell verbliebenes Restwasser (an das ich mittlerweile nichtmerhr glaube) lösen


----------



## OctoCore (29. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Kein Wasser - aber ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon verdreckte Boards mit Kontaktschwierigkeiten verschiedenster Art per Alkoholspülung wieder fit gemacht. Und eine GraKa, die in Wakü-Flüssigkeit mit den üblichen Zusätzen praktisch gebadet hatte und wo das Zeug zwischen GPU und PCB hing.
Isopropanol ist ganz gut geeignet. Ich habe auch schon simplen Haushaltsspiritus genutzt - aber da weiß man, nie was sonst noch drinsteckt außer dem Alkohol und ob nicht nach dem Trocknen irgendwo Rückstände bleiben.

Harte Sache mit dem Board - es las sich am Anfang nur wie eine lästige Unbequemlichkeit. Aber dann ist es langsam weiter gestorben ... ?!


----------



## Research (29. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Hmm, wenn es nach der Zeit Backen nichts geworden ist... Wie lange genau?

Hast du was zum isolieren drunter gepackt?


----------



## Superwip (29. November 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

Ich hab es jetzt mal mit n-Propanol versucht... mal sehen, ob das was wird.

Ich habe damit jedenfalls wohl endgültig keine Chance mehr auf eine Garantiereperatur da das Propanol eine deutlich sichtbare Verfärbung an einem Aufkleber verursacht hat.



> Ich habe auch schon simplen Haushaltsspiritus genutzt - aber da weiß man, nie was sonst noch drinsteckt außer dem Alkohol und ob nicht nach dem Trocknen irgendwo Rückstände bleiben.


 
Normaler Brennspiritus besteht zu etwa 95-98Vol% aus Ethanol, der Rest ist in der Regel Wasser und Butanon, alles andere bewegt sich maximal im Promillbereich, möglich sind etwa eine geringe Menge Denatoniumbenzoat und/oder Methanol

Das einzige was davon als Rückstand zurückbleiben kann wäre das Denatoniumbenzoat welches aber nicht schädlich und nur in geringen Mengen vorhanden sein sollte.



> Hmm, wenn es nach der Zeit Backen nichts geworden ist... Wie lange genau?


 
Mehr oder weniger die ganze Nacht, etwa 10 Stunden bei 60°C laut Ofen (de facto pendelt die Temperatur dabei zwischen 50 und 70°C da die Temperaturregelung sehr unpräzise ist)



> Hast du was zum isolieren drunter gepackt?


 
Luft, d.H. ich habe das Board auf einem Topfuntersetzer aus Stahldraht gelagert welchen es nur an 4 Punkten berührt hat um ein möglichst vollständiges Umströmen mit der warmen Luft zu ermöglichen. Irgendeine Beschädigung durch diese Lagerung ist (optisch) nicht zu erkennen und war bei den Temperaturen auch nicht zu erwarten.


_____
Update: die erste Spülung mit einer (relativ moderaten Menge) n-Propanol hat keine Veränderung gebracht. Ich werde es jetzt mal mit Spiritus versuchen.

_____
Update 2: mit Spiritus hat es auch nicht geklappt (war aber zu erwarten)

_____
Update 3: es lebt!
Nach großzügiger "behandlung" mit der Heißluftpistole kann das Board wieder normal starten... mal sehen was daraus wird...

_____
Update 4: Nach ausgiebigen Tests kann ich sagen: sieht positiv aus...

_____
Update 5: Der "PC" rennt mittlerweile wieder in der normalen Konfiguration wenn auch in einem Aufbau, der an einen Benchtable erinnert tadellos


----------



## Research (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nach Wasserschaden: Mainboard lässt sich nicht einschalten*

War wohl noch ein kleiner Rest Wasser oder eine tote Lötstelle.


----------

